# Good-bye friends



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

This is a joint post.

I just want to say good bye to the new springer puppy, who sadly died this afternoon. he was very small and obviously weak..

The next one is going to be difficult

I want to say good bye to my beloved friend and ferret Polo.


He was such a good boy 
Love you Polo.
xxxx



















I will miss you Polo.  Love you R.I.P


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

so so sorry for your loss!! RIP little ones


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Im so sorry for your losses 
RIP little ones.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss  Polo looks lovely  R.I.P little ones x


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Aww bless,so sorry..Keep your chin up xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww so sorry to hear of your loss Petal....((((hugs))))

R.I.P..... xx


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. We buried them in the most beautiful bit of our garden. Were it is never disturbed by dogs, like a little haven. and the lilys grow there so it is perfect.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

sorry about ur loss RIP little ones x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww i'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP little Ferrets - Run free xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry for your loss,,,,,may they rest in peacexx


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

rip little ones xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

So sorry for your loss babe, be strong if you can for the other pups they need you now more than ever. RIP Darlings!! Polo will be there to look after the Pup in doggy heaven. xxx


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope so, hew my boy :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh sweetheart I am so sorry to read of your loss - may your babies be safe a RB until they are re-united with you
Thinking of you
regards
sue


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Sorry for your loss  Polo looks lovely  R.I.P little ones x


One of your budgies the blue one looks exactly like my budgie Charlie. The same markings as her and yours even has that blue patch on the neck like my Charlie had on her neck.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

danielled said:


> One of your budgies the blue one looks exactly like my budgie Charlie. The same markings as her and yours even has that blue patch on the neck like my Charlie had on her neck.


and you felt the need to post this on this thread why?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

So sorry for your very sad loss of your furry best friends.
Take care sending you a virual hug.x


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

so sorry for your loss r.i.p little ones xx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwww so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> and you felt the need to post this on this thread why?


I thought the same 

how disrespectful :nonod:

Hope you're not offended x


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

R.I.P Little Ones... Heres a poem for you Patterdale_lover XxxxxxxX

You have to stay this time mummy
I now have to be free
Don't be so sad mummy
for now I'm at peace
Let go of your pain, let it take part of you
because from out of these ashes, a new life will bloom
Don't look for me in places I have been
I am in your heart mummy
and inside your soul
..and everything that reminds you of me
see, I'm not really gone
Don't be lost in the dark
or scared when you're alone
My spirit is near you, and my light will shine on

'to be blind and not see her magic and what she's given me
- to sit in the dark alone and not embrace what love I've been shown
now that, would be the tragedy'


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

OH no! I'm so sorry you no where i am hun.X 
chris


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Guys this is a really old thread, I don't know if the OP wants it bringing back up


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Guys this is a really old thread, I don't know if the OP wants it bringing back up


Oh, didnt realise, Sorry.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry i did not even notice the dates.

Sending you even bigger hugs.

Your furry friends will live forever in your heart mine do.xx

Take care.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

It doesn't matter, its nice to have people recognise my pets passings, for me the death will never get old, and they live with me forever.
Thankyou for your considerate thought though Verbatim 
Sahunk that was a beatiful poem thankyou


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> It doesn't matter, its nice to have people recognise my pets passings, for me the death will never get old, and they live with me forever.
> Thankyou for your considerate thought though Verbatim
> Sahunk that was a beatiful poem thankyou


Glad you liked it!  R.I.P Furbabies!


----------

